# is this site narc free?



## TTT (Mar 12, 2009)

im a little parinoid to see such open chat bout growing. coppers dont get in here do they??


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 12, 2009)

doesnt matter if they do. I dont remember filling out any personal information when i registered. Plus, if a street cop were to log on, what would he do? Threaten us? He'd tell his Sargent and his Sargent would say "oh yeah? cool...."

They got too much other shit to worry about.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> doesnt matter if they do. I dont remember filling out any personal information when i registered. Plus, if a street cop were to log on, what would he do? Threaten us? He'd tell his Sargent and his Sargent would say "oh yeah? cool...."
> 
> They got too much other shit to worry about.


slick avatar


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 12, 2009)

haha thanks man. You a Sublimer too?


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> haha thanks man. You a Sublimer too?


no clue about sublimer. dig the art work, tho'.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fuck dude. don't be worried bout cops too much. did you put all your info on here? loL if RIU has narcs then have of them Grow loL


----------



## SOorganic (Mar 12, 2009)

*"is this site narc free?"

No, Im a DEA agent on a personal mission to Fuck over all u stupid Pot heads! 
*


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 12, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> no clue about sublimer. dig the art work, tho'.


ahh, i thought you were a fan of the band Sublime. This is the artwork on their boxset. Done by Opie Ortiz, im getting it tattood to my side in a few months. Ouch!


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

i would assume that LEO monitors everything they can. this type of thinking may lead you to be perpetually cautious. does caution hurt?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sublime fucking rocks!! That is all.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Sublime fucking rocks!! That is all.


word! (before OP gets bashed)


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 12, 2009)

They're my favorite band handsdown! I even got stoned and drunk with like 30 other fans at Brads memorial in a cemetery haha. Feb 22nd for his birthday. Met his mom and sister there.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> loL if RIU has narcs then have of them Grow loL


learning how to make brownies so they can call 911 trippin'. that was the funniest shit i EVER heard (crackin up now)


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> They're my favorite band handsdown! I even got stoned and drunk with like 30 other fans at Brads memorial in a cemetery haha. Feb 22nd for his birthday. Met his mom and sister there.


had to be awesome for a fan (assuming that's a band member )


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> They're my favorite band handsdown! I even got stoned and drunk with like 30 other fans at Brads memorial in a cemetery haha. Feb 22nd for his birthday. Met his mom and sister there.


 
is his sister hot? I do enjoy playing tracks and sitting back getting twisted.


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah Brad was the singer/guitar player. Died back in 96 from a Heroin Overdose. Truly sad.

worm, shes actually a larger gal. Has a husband and kids, shes VERY nice and looks like Brad in the face. It was great, now im putting my headphones on and listening to some good tunes!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> They're my favorite band handsdown! I even got stoned and drunk with like 30 other fans at Brads memorial in a cemetery haha. Feb 22nd for his birthday. Met his mom and sister there.





DrGreenFinger said:


> learning how to make brownies so they can call 911 trippin'. that was the funniest shit i EVER heard (crackin up now)


LMFAO!! you talkin bout that cop that called 911 when him and his wife were baked outta there mind right? Talkin bout OD'ing LMFZZAO ROFLL!!! AaAaHaAa!! dumb asses. How could a cop not know you can't die from weed? lol


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^LoL! That Cop Was Fuckin Retarded, I Almost Didnt Believe it When I Heard That Shit. "Im a Cop, I Stole Some WEED, And I think Im ODing..." He Should Be Shot.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

He should become a RIU member. This is where he really belongs. he's a cop and can't not smoke. LMAO! If yoiu can't beat us, Join us. Ahaa!


----------



## kiwi smoke (Mar 12, 2009)

I have the paranoia that the police could monitor the site and trace back through internet providers to your location


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

kiwi smoke said:


> I have the paranoia that the police could monitor the site and trace back through internet providers to your location


they very well could be. Start bewing that coffee and break out the donuts.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 12, 2009)

kiwi smoke said:


> I have the paranoia that the police could monitor the site and trace back through internet providers to your location


there's so much that's possible, and much that we don't know about. that's why it's best to adopt a LIFESTYLE of discretion. cameras are everywhere, and people still meet in walmart's parking lot. i saw a program recently that explained how media can be traced. pictures, videos, even printed documents (i will never make auto insurance again ) have information attached to them that designate what device it came from. therefore i practice more security by using a select camera for all of my  photos & vids.  and many blessings.


----------



## BeenBurned (Mar 12, 2009)

kiwi smoke said:


> I have the paranoia that the police could monitor the site and trace back through internet providers to your location


 Got a Med card so...fuk it



worm5376 said:


> they very well could be. Start bewing that coffee and break out the donuts.


LMFAO!!


----------



## TTT (Mar 13, 2009)

ya cant blame me for being parinoid its kinda part of the biz it spooks me alot that they might track email or something but this place is really cool lots fo knolidgeable peeps ive been reading postes for months now just not able to reply cause i wasent a member


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 13, 2009)

it can be done. tracicng back the ip address. to the house number street town. how the fuck do you think all those sick pedofiles get cought. but i dont think there worried about us growing a little weed for personal consumption. i just got lucky. out of 12 plants 8 are females!!!i am a pig in shit....
joe dirt


----------



## Macedonia (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT said:


> ya cant blame me for being parinoid its kinda part of the biz it spooks me alot that they might track email or something but this place is really cool lots fo knolidgeable peeps ive been reading postes for months now just not able to reply cause i wasent a member


My concern is tracing of IP addresses, but yeah, if you're like me and only interested in ultra-small personal operations (and, like me, online via a distant neighbour's unsecured wireless connection lol), there's neither any incentive for the cops to try to track you down, nor necessarily even the means. The cops are only after major commercial ops anyway.


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 13, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> How could a cop not know you can't die from weed?


Because their brainwashed in the academy to believe all drugs are deadly. They think growing our own, some how contributes to terrorism. Norml said recently that they were saying if we buy weed on the street, and a drug smuggler gets shot to death. It's some how our fault, and we have blood on our hands because we desire marijuana. Prohibition is a dangerous cult.


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT said:


> ya cant blame me for being parinoid its kinda part of the biz it spooks me alot that they might track email or something but this place is really cool lots fo knolidgeable peeps ive been reading postes for months now just not able to reply cause i wasent a member


According to norml here's the federal law in america:



*Possession:*
Any amount: (first offense) misdemeanor *Incarceration: *1 year $1,000 Fine
Any amount (second offense) misdemeanor *Incarceration: *15 days mandatory minimum sentance $2,500 Fine
Any amount (subsequent offense)misdemeanor or felony *Incarceration: *90 days mandatory minimum sentance - 3 years $5,000* Fine
*Sale or Cultivation:*
Less than 50 kg felony 5 years $250,000 Fine
50 to 100 kg felony 20 years $1,000,000 Fine
100 to 1,000 kg felony 5 - 40 years $2,000,000 Fine
1000 kg or more felony 10 years - life $4,000,000 Fine
To a minor felony *Incarceration:* double penalty *Fine: *double penalty
Within 1,000 feet of a school, or other specified areas felony *Incarceration: *double penalty *Fine: *double penalty 


*Miscellaneous* (paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc...)Paraphernalia salefelony 3 years

Possession of marijuana is punishable by up to one year in jail and a minimum fine of $1,000 for a first conviction. For a second conviction, the penalties increase to a 15-day mandatory minimum sentence with a maximum of two years in prison and a fine of up to $2,500. Subsequent convictions carry a 90-day mandatory minimum sentence and a maximum of up to three years in prison and a fine of up to $5,000.
Distribution of a small amount of marijuana, for no remuneration, is treated as possession. Manufacture or distribution of less than 50 kilograms of marijuana is punishable by up to five years in prison and a fine of up to $250,000. For 50 kilograms or more the penalty increases to a possible 20 years in prison and a fine of up to $1,000,000. Manufacture or distribution of 100 kilograms or more carries a penalty of 5 - 40 years in prison and a fine of up to $2,000,000. For 1000 kilograms or more, the penalty increases to 10 years - life in prison and a fine of up to $4,000,000.
Distribution of greater than 5 grams of marijuana to a minor under the age of 21 doubles the possible penalties. Distribution within 1,000 feet of a school, playground, public housing or within 100 feet of a youth center, public pool or video arcade also doubles the possible penalties.
The sale of paraphernalia is punishable by up to three years in prison.
The sentence of death can be carried out on a defendant who has been found guilty of manufacturing, importing or distributing a controlled substance if the act was committed as part of a continuing criminal enterprise  but only if the defendant is (1) the principal administrator, organizer, or leader of the enterprise or is one of several such principal administrators, organizers, or leaders, and (2) the quantity of the controlled substance is 60,000 kilograms or more of a mixture or substance containing a detectable amount of marijuana, or 60,000 or more marijuana plants, or the if the enterprise received more than $20 million in gross receipts during any 12-month period of its existence.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 13, 2009)

blaze you know you law huh? hopefully within 6 years its legal. mase i never thought of that a am on a neighbors wireless connection. they would have to set and monitor outside the house with the connection to see how many people are using it.
joe dirt


----------



## Cannabassador (Mar 13, 2009)

Who cares, HEY BIG BROTHER!


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 13, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> blaze you know you law huh? hopefully within 6 years its legal.


Yes I do joedirt. Cops are too corrupt now a days, and play to many games trying to entrap people. I hope that if california passes their bill to legalize it the nation will soon follow them.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 13, 2009)

i know blaze those entrapment laws are so oneway. how can someone say i got weed for sale and you say ok i buy it. then they bust you. what thr *uck!. i would say i was under duress. he scared me and i bought it. think that would work? just a thought. what do you think how long is it going to be before they legalize it. because they will. it is just a mater of time..
joe dirt


----------



## greenpeace31 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have that tat already bro!! i love sublime!!


----------



## Baz (Mar 13, 2009)

$$$blaze$$$ said:


> According to norml here's the federal law in america:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have got to be kidding me!


----------



## Macedonia (Mar 13, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> i never thought of that a am on a neighbors wireless connection. they would have to set and monitor outside the house with the connection to see how many people are using it.
> joe dirt


Even then, all they could do is determine the MAC address of your wireless card, not where it's physically located. Considering the range of your average wireless router (100-300'), they would only be narrowing it down to a few hundred houses - not exactly a smoking gun.


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 13, 2009)

lol i got nothin to worry about anyway...webs been cut off for awhile now just...never closed the connection so my ips not in the system no names or anything im just...there....


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 13, 2009)

do we really think they would spend the man power and money? all that coffe and doughnuts. besides they have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

Macedonia said:


> Even then, all they could do is determine the MAC address of your wireless card, not where it's physically located. Considering the range of your average wireless router (100-300'), they would only be narrowing it down to a few hundred houses - not exactly a smoking gun.


 
umm.. I dont think there would be a "few hundred" houses within 100-300 feet area lol.. Uness there dollhouses on 1 sq ft lots lol.. I think its safer to say under 10 houses within 100-300 feet.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> do we really think they would spend the man power and money? all that coffe and doughnuts. besides they have bigger fish to fry.


all what money? how much money does it take to do some searching on there "NASA STYLE" computer and call the local LEO and inform them to check your home?

the best way to catch big fish is to use little fish as bait.. remember that.


----------



## joker152 (Mar 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> umm.. I dont think there would be a "few hundred" houses within 100-300 feet area lol.. Uness there dollhouses on 1 sq ft lots lol.. I think its safer to say under 10 houses within 100-300 feet.


are you high? i live in a fairly rural area with my backyard facing a golf course and there are at least ten houses within a 300ft radius of my house. in fact theres even a ranch within a 300ft radius of my house...


----------



## drdooby (Mar 13, 2009)

if they really wanna be a cock they might be able to get your IP address and trace it to your house 

BOO! 

LOL



Toke up 



Dunno if thats true or not, but I;ve heard this.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

joker152 said:


> are you high? i live in a fairly rural area with my backyard facing a golf course and there are at least ten houses within a 300ft radius of my house. in fact theres even a ranch within a 300ft radius of my house...


am i high? unforuntately no im not.. are you high? read what I posted and then read what you posted.. Jeez


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 13, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> i know blaze those entrapment laws are so oneway. how can someone say i got weed for sale and you say ok i buy it. then they bust you. what thr *uck!. i would say i was under duress. he scared me and i bought it. think that would work? just a thought. what do you think how long is it going to be before they legalize it. because they will. it is just a mater of time..
> joe dirt


No I don't because as wikipedia says:

"Note that in criminal law, a duress defense is similar to a plea of guilty, admitting partial culpability, so it could possibly lead to an easy conviction."

An considering most of the time a court sides with a group of cops rather than the defendant I doubt it would work. I'm hoping this administration will legalize it with in the next seven years, and nine months. But at most i'd say ten years.


----------



## $$$blaze$$$ (Mar 13, 2009)

Baz said:


> You have got to be kidding me!


I wish I was, but that's what it says. To find out the laws of your state. Click this link then click on your state.

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


----------



## vapedg13 (Mar 13, 2009)

drdooby said:


> if they really wanna be a cock they might be able to get your IP address and trace it to your house
> 
> BOO!
> 
> ...


If they want your IP address they have to get a court order for this website to give up that info
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7w5VwZM2Kc&feature=related


----------



## Kingb420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Baz said:


> You have got to be kidding me!


i know a guy who did 1 yr for a single joint while camping at a state forest. no shit, 1 hard year @ prison


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> i know a guy who did 1 yr for a single joint while camping at a state forest. no shit, 1 hard year @ prison


sry , no offense, but i have to call BS.. No way someone did a yr in prison just for 1 joint.. no eay in hell...the guy had other warrants or something to get that much time.. NO ONE would do a yr in prison just for 1 joint.. Im sry but that just cannot be true imho.


----------



## Kingb420 (Mar 13, 2009)

he received the 1 year min mandatory sentence for being caught on a federal park. they threw the book, thats the law for fed. 1 year


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont believe it .. sry. a yr for 1 joint? absolutely no freaking way. even if the joint was laced with crack,heroin,lsd and anthrax. theres either more to the story , or its just plain BS.

again, no offense.


----------



## Baz (Mar 13, 2009)

$$$blaze$$$ said:


> I wish I was, but that's what it says. To find out the laws of your state. Click this link then click on your state.
> 
> http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


 I live in the uk, and you would have to have a serious opperation on the go to do time over here, well.. if ya got a clean slate to start with like me 

Prob get a few months if you had previous for it, the us weed laws are a joke seriously


----------



## joker152 (Mar 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> am i high? unforuntately no im not.. are you high? read what I posted and then read what you posted.. Jeez


yes i am high...but i do know what i am talking about, i live in a VERY LOW population density area and still have that many houses within a 300ft range of me. unless you live in a huge house with a damn good amount of property you will have much more than 10 houses within a 300ft radius of you. to me it sounds like you are talking about square feet when a wireless signal transmits out to a certain radius, there is a huge difference. so as it stands the up to a hundred or more houses or dwellings for that matter in the radius of a wireless g signal is more than possible especially if you live in an urban big city environment. also take this as a lesson, dont post unless you are high....


----------



## Baz (Mar 13, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> i know a guy who did 1 yr for a single joint while camping at a state forest. no shit, 1 hard year @ prison


 No your having a laugh right?


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

joker152 said:


> yes i am high...but i do know what i am talking about, i live in a VERY LOW population density area and still have that many houses within a 300ft range of me. unless you live in a huge house with a damn good amount of property you will have much more than 10 houses within a 300ft radius of you. to me it sounds like you are talking about square feet when a wireless signal transmits out to a certain radius, there is a huge difference. so as it stands the up to a hundred or more houses or dwellings for that matter in the radius of a wireless g signal is more than possible especially if you live in an urban big city environment. also take this as a lesson, dont post unless you are high....


OK.. the avg lot size in the US is around 100'x120' ( google ). Even a 300ft ( even though 100-300 was said ) radius would not support "a few hundred houses" like the other poster suggested. the number would be much closer to 10 than "a few hundred" IMHO. im too lazy and straight to do the math.. its just a guess.sry but you surely didnt teach me anything.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 13, 2009)

i could be true. the law states up to a year. if the judge is pissed off because he just cought his wife cheating with the public defender. gave him a year. could happen


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> i could be true. the law states up to a year. if the judge is pissed off because he just cought his wife cheating with the public defender. gave him a year. could happen


dude.. 99% of the time if the cops find a single joint on you and you dont have any warrants,charges etc they will just throw it away and be done with it.. And a judge giving someone a yr ( the poster said the guy DID a yr, meaning he most likely got MORE THAN A YR because you NEVER do your full amount of time unless you do something in there to get more time ) for 1 joint.. its just not anywhere near believable to me.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 13, 2009)

oh its a bullshit story. but could happen.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

lol and I could win the lotto too.. but I dont think its gonna happen lol


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT said:


> im a little parinoid to see such open chat bout growing. coppers dont get in here do they??


 well if the cops have nothing better to do than search the internet for small time smokers, i think they have other thing to do......if you sell, they figure they will get you any way one day unles you abide by the law...med card!


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

there are far more than just "small time smokers" on this site bro.. have you looked in teh grow journal section lately? there are ppl pulling 5-10 lbs avery few mnths.. I dont sell weed, hell I cant even get 1 single small ass plant all the way to harvest successfully lol.


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> there are far more than just "small time smokers" on this site bro.. have you looked in teh grow journal section lately? there are ppl pulling 5-10 lbs avery few mnths.. I dont sell weed, hell I cant even get 1 single small ass plant all the way to harvest successfully lol.


 well , lets see ca. pass the law first, legalize!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 13, 2009)

Baz said:


> No your having a laugh right?




did he get a parole violation because of the joint .thats about the only way it would happen.


----------



## joker152 (Mar 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> OK.. the avg lot size in the US is around 100'x120' ( google ). Even a 300ft ( even though 100-300 was said ) radius would not support "a few hundred houses" like the other poster suggested. the number would be much closer to 10 than "a few hundred" IMHO. im too lazy and straight to do the math.. its just a guess.sry but you surely didnt teach me anything.


wow dude either way in a fucking radius your talking more than ten houses and what i said was it is more than possible in big city urban environment. the fucking google figure your pulling out is the average house lot in the country which only includes property owners, completely excluding anybody who rents or owns a condo or apartment.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

omg just let it go man.. who cares? Im just saying theres not 200 houses in that amount of space.. jeez.. let it go already.


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> omg just let it go man.. who cares? Im just saying theres not 200 houses in that amount of space.. jeez.. let it go already.


agreed on both parts


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

its an urban legand. i heard he got busted with a seed. lol. enough said done wit.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 14, 2009)

joker152 said:


> yes i am high...but i do know what i am talking about, i live in a VERY LOW population density area and still have that many houses within a 300ft range of me.


 
If a lot is an actual square and not irregular each side of the lot will be 208.71 feet long. 

It all comes down to the shape of the lot. When I lived in suburban Chicago many lots were only 40 feet wide. They were 200 to 250 feet deep but only 40 feet wide. That would make 7.5 lots/homes in 300 feet or 7 homes total. 

But that would not qualify as being able to be called rural living or low-density population. Maybe the county is but not that particular portion of it.


----------



## Baz (Mar 14, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> its an urban legand. i heard he got busted with a seed. lol. enough said done wit.


 On that note i know a friend of a friend that got 10 years for possesion of an amber trichome


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 16, 2009)

what is an amber trichome?
never heard of it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 16, 2009)

Amber trichome was a 12 year old girl abducted by the pot ninja. It happened in NJ...I'm surprised you didn't hear about it! 

out.


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 16, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Amber trichome was a 12 year old girl abducted by the pot ninja. It happened in NJ...I'm surprised you didn't hear about it!
> 
> out.


wtf?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 16, 2009)

out. 

 


out.


----------



## allybam (Mar 16, 2009)

joedirt1971 said:


> it can be done. tracicng back the ip address. to the house number street town. how the fuck do you think all those sick pedofiles get cought. but i dont think there worried about us growing a little weed for personal consumption. i just got lucky. out of 12 plants 8 are females!!!i am a pig in shit....
> joe dirt


 go u ffs i planted 14 n got 4 females i hate u  lol jkjk


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 16, 2009)

i live in nj. never heard of it i call bs.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 16, 2009)

4 females out of 14. wtf? did not know it was possible. sorry to hear that. well at least u have 4 female treat them right and you will bw happy. thats why i was a pig in shit when i got 3 male out of 12 plant made butter out of them.


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 16, 2009)

*butter.....................*


----------



## odbsmydog (Mar 17, 2009)

i hope there are cops looking at this site and getting butthurt because they know they cant do shit. hell it might be totally legal here in cali soon if your over 21 and then cops will be SOL if they dont like stoners..


----------



## joedirt1971 (Mar 17, 2009)

odbsmydog,
hope it becomes legal there. then maybe nj will folow soon. lol, cops butts must have sores if they are reading these threads. yo guys triple antibiotic works well. lol.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 17, 2009)

Macedonia said:


> \(and, like me, online via a distant neighbour's unsecured wireless connection lol), \.


LOL...me too !!! If only grandmar knew ! Wont she be suprised ?!!!
And I dont sell it only grow it and smoke it !


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 17, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> LMFAO!! you talkin bout that cop that called 911 when him and his wife were baked outta there mind right? Talkin bout OD'ing LMFZZAO ROFLL!!! AaAaHaAa!! dumb asses. How could a cop not know you can't die from weed? lol


the fact he stole the weed out of evidence and took it home with him but he didnt get into any trouble is what pisses me off


----------



## Baz (Mar 17, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> the fact he stole the weed out of evidence and took it home with him but he didnt get into any trouble is what pisses me off


 Ha Ha i seen that sh*t, real funny.. just like one of those fools ya hear about or know at school who freak out on standard sh*t, ya know the type.. officer material


----------



## kiddcuruption (Mar 17, 2009)

ha ha amber trich!!!! that shits funny


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 17, 2009)

That's how the Amber alert got going you know... : mrgreen:  


out.


----------

